# M3 prices fall?



## Michael330 (Apr 23, 2002)

What's up with so many new M3s (2001-2002) on the market lately? At first I thought it's still people who are selling their 6 speed to get SMG like some time ago but no, most of the cars are SMG. And the asking prices have fallen as well. Fully loaded 2002 SMGs are advertised in high 40s so probably they can be had in mid 40s as I don't see them selling immediately. Is this because of all the recent engine failures or are people trading up (to what?)? If this continues I may just get myself a 2 year M for 40K next year. That's crazy!


----------



## The HACK (Dec 19, 2001)

It's call market condition.

A lot of people bought these M3s, hedging their $$$ on their future earnings. The second they're laid off or have to take a pay cut, they are screwed...No longer can they afford a $1,000 per month payment they're forced to sell their cars at a significant loss.

With the influx of said sellers, it's dragging the entire used car market down.


----------



## JPinTO (Dec 20, 2001)

Must be nice to have a soft economy.

Every used M3 and X5 for sale here is virtually at full list price.


----------



## Rufus330Ci (Apr 16, 2002)

I was at the Harrisburg Boat and Auto show today talking to my local dealer. He wasn't moving less than 1500 off a Carbon Black M3 with SMG... 55k eeee


----------



## elfhearse (Jul 25, 2002)

> Harrisburg Boat and Auto show today talking to my local dealer.


I though CVM had a pretty good display for the show. They had more BMW's than the Phila. show had.
Lanc. dealer has two 03 M3 Coupes & one convertible on the lot and a sea of Z3 & Z4 roadsters. Not much moving right now.


----------



## Rufus330Ci (Apr 16, 2002)

I agree with you it was a good set of cars. If I remember Z8, carbon black M3 with 19"/SMG, red convertible M3 with 19"/SMG, black 540i, 745iL, 330Ci convertible in topaz, a 3.0 X5 and a 3 series wagon ;O) 

2 M3's?!!? I might have to take a trip down to Lancaster. For some reason CVM never has an available M3 slot but york and lancaster tell me they can get the car here in a couple months... CVM is a great dealership though, don't get me wrong.


----------



## JetBlack330i (Feb 8, 2002)

Michael330 said:


> *What's up with so many new M3s (2001-2002) on the market lately? At first I thought it's still people who are selling their 6 speed to get SMG like some time ago but no, most of the cars are SMG. And the asking prices have fallen as well. Fully loaded 2002 SMGs are advertised in high 40s so probably they can be had in mid 40s as I don't see them selling immediately. Is this because of all the recent engine failures or are people trading up (to what?)? If this continues I may just get myself a 2 year M for 40K next year. That's crazy! *


Are you looking at e-Bay?
I don't see anything worth writing home about.


----------

